# Hi! Moving to Marbella 18th August



## claudclive (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi everyone, Just wanted to introduce ourselves as we're moving to San Pedro on 18th August. I'm Claud and my partner is Clive, and we are 33 and 48. We have 4 children who'll be going to the local Intl. College. There are three boys 6, 11 and 16, and one girl of 12. We're often likened to the Waltons!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So it would be wonderful if anybody living in Marbella got in touch as we hardly know anybody over there. The kids will be fine, it's just us adults who are a little apprehensive!! We're looking for a complete change of lifestyle and would love to meet couples of a similar age and families to spend a day at the beach, get together for a BBQ - anything really.

We look forward to hearing from you and in the meantime we're all very excited about our move.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Claude & Clive

Welcome to the forum 

I have a couple of questions if I may.

How much per year are the school fees ?

What medical cover do you have for the family and how much is it ?

As for San Pedro, people have told us the area is quite nice, we are looking into moving to an area nearby, but we may opt to move further North, much depends on the property available for rent come October/November.

Regards, Dave & Maria jose


----------



## claudclive (Aug 3, 2008)

Hello Stravinsky - many thanks, it's much appreciated!


----------



## claudclive (Aug 3, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> Hi Claude & Clive
> 
> Welcome to the forum
> 
> ...


Hi Dave and Maria,

Thank you! The school fees are a little difficult to work out as there are 4 kids each in a different year but as an approximate they are one third of the fees here in the UK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A discount was given for the fourth child, with 20% off for the third child and there was also something given on uniforms and so on, but we haven't really fine-tuned the figures because from the very outset, even without the fees, we were saving. Please let me know if you'd like exact figures from the school and I'll email these to you. 

We've gone for San Pedro for our two month "introductory rent" area because we need to make sure the kids get settled in and to/from school easily without too much hassle. We're going to spend our first two months finding somewhere to rent longer-term - this won't necessarily in San Pedro, but anywhere from East Estepona to Marbella.

So far we have our EHIC cards and we plan to get our NIE cards within the first week of moving down. A Spanish friend has told us they're E230 each, or discounted for a family card.

You won't believe the trouble we had finding somewhere to rent for more than two weeks over the summer period - they all saw Euro signs flashing before their eyes and quite literally wanted to charge the weekly charge for the whole period with no discount for staying longer than usual! IE a rental of E2500 per week for 8 weeks - ridiculous!!!

When are you moving out, and do you know anybody out there? 

Thanks again for your reply,

Claudine x


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Claude & Clive,

We are looking at moving in November/December, we would have liked to move in September, but thats changed as our daughter is due to be born in October.


The advice we have been given regarding Marbella is to try and find a place in Nueva Andalucia, as for some reason they think its better than San Pedro and quite possibly a little cheaper for long term rentals.

But saying that, we also quite liked Estepona when we went in June, but its further away from Marbella than the other places I mentioned above.

On thing is for sure, we certainly don't want to live near Fuengirola (not nice)

We don't have any friends that live in Marbella, but we think its about the best place on the Costa, its modern, clean and the people seem more friendly

A word of advice if I may, if you need to find a long term rental in just 2 weeks and in August, try the websites below:

enalquiler
ivive
idealista
fotocasa

Regards, Dave


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

I believe the intl college there is excelent!, (and I mean excelent!) most students go up to uni´s in the UK or the students home country. I´m sorry about the rents, but Spanish property owners see July/August as the icing on the cake, much cheaper after the 15th Sept. San Pedro is nice, very close to Gibraltar (offshore banking!). I´m sorry, but I don´t understand the 230€ for an NIE card. Regards Rob. (Mijas Costa).


----------



## claudclive (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey Rob! Good to hear from you. I have a native Spanish friend who has told us that an NIE card will entitle the holder to free Healthcare/A&E/Medical assistance - be it an air-ambulance, ambulance, prescription filling or whatever else is needed. I may have got myself muddled up, or, more likely, he REALLY wants us to come over and he hammed things up a bit. I'll look into this a little and update my post soon as I find out more.

The college is deceptively large - once you get inside the building it is Absolutely Massive but one of the most impressive things was the way the children didn't seem to notice us as we were walking round and looking in on lessons - they were so focused on the teacher, and if asked a question EVERY and shot up in the air. The children in the corridors were extremely well behaved and polite - we were constantly saying Hola! Unlike schools in the UK where the children are rude and disruptive, and after school can be very intimidating when they gather in large groups. Ha - UK children are a whole 'nother topic...!!! 

Will def. make an update on the NIE card when I find out more.


----------



## MRVT (May 17, 2008)

Just a couple of things to point out!
The EHIC is for emergency health cover for holiday makers, not residents.
If you are under retirement age, you will need to get a form E106 from the dept. for work and pensions in Newcastle before you leave the UK to give you temp. health cover for up to two years.
The SIP card is the medical card, and unless you are retired, to be eligible, you have to pay into the social security system, a minimum of €240 odd per month.
The NIE is the foreigners fiscal identity number, needed when buying a property or car or any major financial transaction. The cost of the NIE certificate is around €10.
Hope this helps.


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

An interesting note regarding the school fees, we put our 2 kids (18 months apart) though a Spanish PRIVATE school from the age of 6 up to 16 (in the same school). Was I found unusual was, the fees were subsidised by the goverment so monthly we paid more for the school bus than the college fees!!.
I loved it!. Regards Robert


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

If anyone has details of Private school in the Costa de Sol area, please let me know the names of the schools and where they are located E.g. Marbella

Regards, Dave


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi Dave, try these and there are more;
SUR in English > Special Education and Learning


----------



## Pieman2ae (Dec 11, 2008)

*Relo Agency*

Hi all,

I also heard on the Radio that there is a new Relo agency in the area, they were advertising on Talk Radio Europe? Maybe worth a look at their website?

€230 for an NIE sounds expensive, Im sure it could be cheaper if you shop around, depends how much time you have. EIC is a great school, a bit of a trek from San Pedro, but that could also mean that I have been here too long  and got used to being so close to everything.


Good luck with your move.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

rjnpenang said:


> An interesting note regarding the school fees, we put our 2 kids (18 months apart) though a Spanish PRIVATE school from the age of 6 up to 16 (in the same school). Was I found unusual was, the fees were subsidised by the goverment so monthly we paid more for the school bus than the college fees!!.
> I loved it!. Regards Robert


Sounds like a _*concertado *_school, which is a kind of semi private set up where, as you say, the government subsidise the cost. I don't think this arrangement exists in the UK ,does it?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

claudclive said:


> So far we have our EHIC cards and we plan to get our NIE cards within the first week of moving down. A Spanish friend has told us they're E230 each, or discounted for a family card.


You don't have to pay for an NIE, they are free. Do you mean that's what you'll pay somebody to do the legal work for you???


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> You don't have to pay for an NIE, they are free. Do you mean that's what you'll pay somebody to do the legal work for you???


We paid 40€ for an abogado to do the paperwork for all of us, drive us to Malaga police station, get us thru and then drive us back, Money well spent cos we were able to jump the queue and get out within an hour

Jo xx


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> You don't have to pay for an NIE, they are free. Do you mean that's what you'll pay somebody to do the legal work for you???


They were free until the new law about the resident certificates came in. Now the NIE is actually more expensive than the resident certificate. Last year the NIE was 9€ and the resident certificate was 6€ but I don't know if this year the price went up.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

anles said:


> They were free until the new law about the resident certificates came in. Now the NIE is actually more expensive than the resident certificate. Last year the NIE was 9€ and the resident certificate was 6€ but I don't know if this year the price went up.


Good Grief, I had no idea! That's terrible, isn't it?
I suppose I'm out of the loop and don't have reliable info about that - apologies to original poster.
I have to renew soon. I suppose I'll have to pay for the certificate, but not the NIE. I might just try for Spanish residency


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Good Grief, I had no idea! That's terrible, isn't it?
> I suppose I'm out of the loop and don't have reliable info about that - apologies to original poster.
> I have to renew soon. I suppose I'll have to pay for the certificate, but not the NIE. I might just try for Spanish residency


I know we had to pay something, cos when our abogado first went into the police station it was to find out how much and then he had to go to the bank and get a postal order thingy and take it back to the police station, it wasnt much, a few euros. But apparently it changes daily hense he had to find out how much first. 

Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Good Grief, I had no idea! That's terrible, isn't it?
> I suppose I'm out of the loop and don't have reliable info about that - apologies to original poster.
> I have to renew soon. I suppose I'll have to pay for the certificate, but not the NIE. I might just try for Spanish residency


....come on PW, you've been here FOREVER!!!! Pull your socks up......or did you mean citizenship?!?!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> ....come on PW, you've been here FOREVER!!!! Pull your socks up......or did you mean citizenship?!?!


I am SOOOOOOOOO out of it.:doh:

Remember, I only have to do this every 5 years and apparently EVERYTHING has changed in that time and guess what?
NOBODY informed me !!

I could plead brain totally and completley addled by high temperatures and having mother in law visiting. She gasses me with hairspray everytime we go out. Does that convince you?


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I am SOOOOOOOOO out of it.:doh:
> 
> Remember, I only have to do this every 5 years and apparently EVERYTHING has changed in that time and guess what?
> NOBODY informed me !!
> ...


Try living next door to your mother in law......well, that's my excuse for being brain addled anyway!! Of course...the blonde thing "helps" too!!

Tally.xx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Try living next door to your mother in law......well, that's my excuse for being brain addled anyway!! Of course...the blonde thing "helps" too!!
> 
> Tally.xx


OOOOOOOOH tough one, living next door to MIL
I can't complain actually, my MIL is great; she just comes in useful as an excuse sometimes


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Originally Posted by Pesky Wesky 
Good Grief, I had no idea! That's terrible, isn't it?
I suppose I'm out of the loop and don't have reliable info about that - apologies to original poster.
I have to renew soon. I suppose I'll have to pay for the certificate, but not the NIE. I might just try for Spanish residency 




Tallulah said:


> ....come on PW, you've been here FOREVER!!!! Pull your socks up......or did you mean citizenship?!?!



By the way, what I meant was Spanish nationality, or doesn't that exist any more either??


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Originally Posted by Pesky Wesky
> Good Grief, I had no idea! That's terrible, isn't it?
> I suppose I'm out of the loop and don't have reliable info about that - apologies to original poster.
> I have to renew soon. I suppose I'll have to pay for the certificate, but not the NIE. I might just try for Spanish residency
> ...


The Spaniards would be in a real mess if they abolished Spanish nationality...lol


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

anles said:


> Pesky Wesky said:
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted by Pesky Wesky
> ...



Exactly! So that's what I want Tally, one of them nationality things!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> anles said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly! So that's what I want Tally, one of them nationality things!
> ...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We live a few minutes from San Pedro direction Estepona. 
More expensive than many areas but worth every last penny.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi rjnpenang, 

Can I ask what school this is and What area?? 

What is the school like how how are the kids enjoying it!


----------



## ntonge (Oct 15, 2008)

claudclive said:


> Hi everyone, Just wanted to introduce ourselves as we're moving to San Pedro on 18th August. I'm Claud and my partner is Clive, and we are 33 and 48. We have 4 children who'll be going to the local Intl. College. There are three boys 6, 11 and 16, and one girl of 12. We're often likened to the Waltons!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So it would be wonderful if anybody living in Marbella got in touch as we hardly know anybody over there. The kids will be fine, it's just us adults who are a little apprehensive!! We're looking for a complete change of lifestyle and would love to meet couples of a similar age and families to spend a day at the beach, get together for a BBQ - anything really.
> 
> We look forward to hearing from you and in the meantime we're all very excited about our move.


Hi There,
We have quite a bit in common! We're moving to San Pedro also, we arrive 4th August and our kids (boy age 9, girls age 11) are going to Laude International School. 
How was the move? We're up to ninety at the moment, packing and organizing last minute stuff!
We must arrange to meet up, best wishes Niamh and Declan


----------



## nicola67 (Jun 21, 2009)

Im Jealous!!!!!!


----------

